# how to get dried up coca cola out of bottle



## madman (Dec 6, 2013)

hey gang ive got a nice arrow ss coke from knoxville its got some dried up coca cola in the bottom how do i get it out


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 6, 2013)

have you tried putting some water in it and let it set overnight?


----------



## madman (Dec 6, 2013)

ive tryed thinner and wd 40 nothing touches it   its hard as a rock just in one corner on the bottom  hey john how goes it


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 7, 2013)

not too bad. it's a long shot but I've had some luck using carb and choke cleaning spray on none acl bottles. spray it on and let it set alittle bit something and try to scrape it.


----------



## PASodas (Dec 7, 2013)

Coke has long been used to free up old rusted engines . . . perhaps try it overnight.


----------



## madman (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks guys for the record i used some industrial clr its starting to break up


----------

